# Hey! Everybody went praying and make a vow of silence, or what?



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I've been looking at this site and it's like a ghost town..... where's everybody?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hechando la hueva I think, If anyone wants to go to the Ajusco anytime I'm available...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Sorry, but I've just been busy as hell at the office. And it seems I'll get running at this pace until mid may.... 

Fortunately, I have a few days off from now 'til next monday.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I guess no one wants to ride...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm currently doing a little product-testing in the Yucatan. Looking for a replacement for my outdated ride.

Stay tuned for a full ride report of the Huffy Santa Fe 2.

Ciao  

Matt - back Monday.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I'm currently doing a little product-testing in the Yucatan. Looking for a replacement for my outdated ride.
> 
> Stay tuned for a full ride report of the Huffy Santa Fe 2.
> 
> ...


I continued today with the long-term testing and development programme on the Switchblade and the Adrenaline 2.0 rear tyre.

It seems the Blade can take some serious punishment (that I can't give to it) and the Adrenaline is a nice tyre, but not the perfect rear.

Also, I got to remember why I chose a full-susser. I got to ride Aids' bike from the Tecalli to Espiritu Santo... and HT's are not that bad for descending, but I missed my Blade when fighting against gravity. Even though you go more slower pedaling more bike mass, the suspension makes you climb much better and wears you much less.

The endurance and development programme will resume until further advice. Maybe two weeks from now.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Well, I just returned from Tepoztlan, which was a bit boring. However, since I arrived there I saw the mountains and thought: damn, you could do some good riding there. Since it is a small town, I didnt think there were any mtbers, until I saw a Trek Liquid with a minute 2:00 and XT components parked next to a restaurant. I went to talk with its owner, but unfortunately he was deaf and couldnt speak either. I was pretty dissapointed: the only damn mtber in the whole town could hear what I was saying to him .!
When I was about to leave, he started to communicate with a friend of his, so I decided to ask that guy. He told me that he was part of a group of about 25 people who liked mountain bikes, and that 2 of them were even starting at a professional level. He told me that there were many trails around, even some DH. He gave me his phone and told me to call him whenever I wanted to go, so he could arrange something .
Now I discovered that Tepoztlan appears on bicimapas.com.mx
Here is a pic of Tepoztlan (not taken by me):


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Here is a pic of Tepoztlan (not taken by me):


I see to see some lines for making your way down somewhere down the first quarter of the pic from left to right.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> I see to see some lines for making your way down somewhere down the first quarter of the pic from left to right.


I can see a couple of good lines for Bender.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

heh, well, I posted that photo to give you an idea, but the other mountains around tepoztlan are less rocky.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

tigerdog said:


> I can see a couple of good lines for Bender.


Lol, I just watched the New World Disorder dvd's and in the second one Bender f*cks up 70% of his jumps, nevermind he is really funny.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Lol, I just watched the New World Disorder dvd's and in the second one Bender f*cks up 70% of his jumps, nevermind he is really funny.


Yeah, he cracks me up. I suppose being insane enough to throw yourself off a 40' cliff counts as some sort of a skill.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yep, and his double saddle taped looks really ghetto.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> heh, well, I posted that photo to give you an idea, but the other mountains around tepoztlan are less rocky.


I guess we've just found out a location candidate for a gathering........


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey tigerdog, WTF with your new avatar? hahahahahaahahah


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Hey tigerdog, WTF with your new avatar? hahahahahaahahah


Not much to do on the beach except think of stupid new avatars.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

tigerdog said:


> Not much to do on the beach except think of stupid new avatars.


Designwise its very good, but you dont want your Burner to be called a Turbo do u? jk


----------

